Ask HN: What's the worst bug you've ever solved? - cdvonstinkpot
======
itamarst
They're all bad in different ways, hard to say what is worst. Maybe time I
wrote software for company's largest customer, and it crashed every night at
4AM. Operations people on night shift were not happy.

Full story at [https://softwareclown.com](https://softwareclown.com) (it's the
first email after you sign up), plus lots more things I've screwed up over the
years.

